# My 28 Gallon Tanganyika Cichlid Tank



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to my tank journal. This thread is about my 28 Gallon Tanganyika cichlid tank. Currently I have two species in the tank 'Lamprologus' brevis (Katabe) and Neolamprologus leleupi (Lemon Cichlid), and they might be the only two species I keep in this tank.

Tank setup:
28 Gallon bowfront, rimless tank
AquaClear 70 HOB filter
70watt Jager Heater (81/82F average)
Fine Aragonite sand
Lots of snail shells
Crushed Corals (for High PH)
PH 8.0

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks sweet, nice setup!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A nice,clean,and simple setup! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow... that's a neat looking tank =) So awesome with so many shells!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

leleupi are good hunter. Worse yet, they have been known to pull shellers' female out of the shells. And in your tank that size, you should really keep just the shellies or 1 pair of leleupi. You might have calm and quiet tank now but wait till the leleupi gets more mature... First they will turn on itself, then they will start hunting your shellies...

Sorry to bring you bad news.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

looks great!!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Leleupis are intended for my 58 gallon but right now they just too small.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

wheres the like button? lol 
Nice tank man, I like how you went tang, I myself rather malawi's, but they are the most common. My fiance and I had the same problem too, we have 2 10 galls of cichlids that will be in my 90 down the road...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Additions*

Ordered some fishes with Mferko recently, they just arrived today. Here are some of them. Enjoy the pics!










Karliani Frontosa









Eretmodus cyanostictus Makobola Blue Throat (Goby Cichlid)









Cyprichromis leptosoma Kerenge Island









Cyprichromis leptosoma and Brevis


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice fish! But is that Frontosa? =) Have fun raising them! I'm sure you got much larger tanks for them later! So I won't bother asking!~ LOL! Ur signature says it all~


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's some great photography. what type of camera you using?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well a few pictures were over exposed. I am using a D90 with 200mm lens.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> Well a few pictures were over exposed. I am using a D90 with 200mm lens.


Nikon 200mm f/2?? or Nikon 200mm f/4? wow~~~


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

no, I am using a telescope lens on 200mm setting.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wish i could zoom in that much on my d90
nice pics gavin


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful colors on your fish and love the white sand and tons of shells. Where did you get all the shells from?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

dollarama sells em in metrotown or downtown
or u can go to clark and hastings to the gourmet warehouse and get 24 escargot shells for 18 bucks


----------

